# Genesis



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I love Genesis. They were my favourite band growing up. I was a child in the 80's but every era gave me something. I was a bit obsessed until I was about 16. But I still enjoy all their albums with nostalgia and joy.

My favourite albums were The Lamb, Wind and Wuthering, And Then There Were Three, and Invisible Touch.


Any other fans.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Every once in a while I'll get on a Genesis kick. But I only listen to the 1970-76 albums. Growing up in the 70s, I only owned Seconds Out. It's still a favorite along with Selling England... and Trick Of The Tail.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Haven't heard any of these but Mama is a great song!


----------



## Bogdan (Sep 12, 2014)

Today it's The Lamb, tomorrow it could be Foxtrot or Nursery Cryme.


----------



## DamoX (Sep 14, 2014)

Where is their debut shot (From Genesis To Revelation)?



My fave is Nursery.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

DamoX said:


> Where is their debut shot (From Genesis To Revelation)?


In the garbage bin.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just dialed up From Genesis To Revelation on YouTube. Never heard this. 60s Genesis! Not bad for 19-20 years olds. Funny how the production values changed and improved drastically in a year or two.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite bands. Brilliant albums in their prog period (mainly the Gabriel and/or Hackett years), some good songs in their pop period. Favourite album is Selling England by the pound, followed by Trick of the tail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Switched on to them in 1976ish by my brother playing me Supper's Ready - just awesome, and so 'Meaningful'!!

(The younger generation were being turned on to punk, which I didn't 'get' until 1980. I'd been loving the 4 minutes of 10cc and long tracks were a revelation - at the same time as excess was being junked and the 3 minute thrash being embraced.)

Saw them live in '77 (Wind and Wuthering tour - wow - they had lasers!) and '78 at Knebworth. Only stopped buying after _We Can't Dance_.

Missed a new documentary on BBC2 last night where the classic lineup reunited to tell their story...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04l3phb

I'll catch it on iPlayer I hope.

[add]They may have consented to come together, but you can see how the recollections - for example of the divide emerging during The Lamb Lies Down - still trouble them. Watching Tony Banks (he just doesn't know how to smile) and Peter Gabriel trying to explain what went wrong, their faces betray their feelings better than their words.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm a bit of a Genesis reactionary - in other words, I dislike most of their post-'...And Then There Were Three' material. Mind you, I know of some people who completely lost faith once Peter Gabriel left. 

I appreciate that they were clever in the way they reinvented themselves and that they couldn't carry on writing mellotron-drenched mini-epics as a new decade dawned, but, as with Yes, I think they pandered to the over-commercial side of things too much - sometimes it became difficult to tell the difference between a Genesis track and a solo Phil Collins one.

My favourite three albums (in no real order) are:

Nursery Cryme (1971)
A Trick of the Tail (1975)
...And Then There Were Three (1978)

The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (1974) comes close - the 'concept' is a bit of a misfire but there are some cracking songs on it.

I've always admired Collins for how well he stepped into the breach after Gabriel's departure - and he was blessed with having a voice not totally dissimilar in range and timbre plus a gift for the theatrical, albeit of a different kind to Gabriel's visual emphasis. Had Genesis been unable to replace Gabriel from within (or get him back) I really think the group's career could well have been over.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I am, dear I say, more or less indifferent to Genesis on the whole (I welcome all forms of abuse), but if I have to choose I much prefer the Albums of the Peter Gabriel / Steve Hackett era! I can hear seconds of genius in what they came up with then! 

/ptr


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Big fan here.

'The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway' seems to consistently be my favorite, but 'Selling England' is neck and neck.

I am firm in my position that almost everything post 'Wind and Wurthering' is bad to horrible, with a few exceptions ('Home by the Sea' is listenable).

In my opinion, they lost more when Hackett left, than when Gabriel left. Having Rutherford, a pretty reasonable bass player, switch to full time guitarist was a huge mistake, musically speaking.

I will even go a step further and state that Hackett's post Genesis albums, especially his first 4, are better than anything Gabriel released. 'Voyage of the Acolyte' has some moments of real beauty.

Steve Hackett is touring the UK and the US this year doing his 'Genesis Revisited' thing with a world class band.

Nice thing is, he doesn't try to reproduce the songs exactly, he does some nice reinterpretation.

http://www.hackettsongs.com/tour.html

If you want to see an exact reproduction, see the band 'The Musical Box'.

I am not into tribute bands, but I make an exception for these guys. They have been authorized by the members of Genesis, who have sent them any remaining costumes, slides, sets, etc to reproduce their live performances as closely as possible.

They're touring 'Selling England' in France right now.

http://www.themusicalbox.net

Here they are doing 'Carpet Crawlers' in London about a year ago.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I enjoy Invisible Touch, as the Gabriel years were mostly before my time and therefore free of nostalgia. I also find very little merit in anything Genesis, Gabriel, or Collins have done since.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Count me in as a Genesis fan. In high school, there was a period that I listened to themconstantly.

My favorite period is the after Peter Gabriel's departure but before Steve Hackett's departure. Three albums: _Trick of the Tail_, _Wind & Wuthering_, and _Seconds Out_.

I also love the Gabriel-era stuff. I'd probably select _Foxtrot_ and _Selling England_ at the high points. For some reason, _The Lamb_ has never resonated with me -- although I know it's the ultimate for many Genesis fans.

I even like some of the trio albums, particularly the first two (_...And Then There Were Three_ and _Duke_).


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Didn't like Genesis in my youth but now find something of interest on all the albums up through Wind and Wuthering.


----------



## DamoX (Sep 14, 2014)

violadude said:


> _Where is their debut shot (From Genesis To Revelation)?_
> 
> In the garbage bin.


Oh what a misery.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2014)

There are only three albums I don't own: _Trespass _and _Nursery Cryme_, which I used to, but gave away; and _Calling All Stations_, because by then I'd finally lost interest in pursuing them further.

Of the rest, the weakest (IMO) are _And Then There Were Three_ and _Abacab_ though the former has a couple of good pop tracks.

Foxtrot stands out because of _Supper's Ready,_ which was probably the first album track I heard (by any group) which has an obvious 'para-classical' climax and which drew me in and took me to a kind of exhilaration I'd not really known in pop/rock before. It was simply stunning.


----------

